# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Kavice u Varaždinu

## TinnaZ

dragi moji,

već duže vrijeme se vrti ideja da nađemo neki prostor u kojem bi se svi zainteresirani roditelji i budući roditelji mogli povremeno sastajati, da prebacimo druženja iz ovog virtualnog svijeta u stvarni. 
Na tim druženjima bili bi svi dobrodošli, dakle od onih koji nisu članovi, do forumašica, članova i svih ostalih. 
Prije skoro godinu dana patronažna sestra gđa. Ljubica Pintarić ponudila se da se raspita za prostor koji bismo mogli koristiti u Varaždinu 
Evo danas je dogovoren i prvi termin kada vas sve očekujemo: 
*četvrtak, 30.11.2006 u 18h, Varaždin, Kolodvorska ulica br. 3, podrum 
Sljedeći termin je 15.12.2006 u 18h također.* 

Na raspolaganju će biti većina brošura, Smjernice WHO za skrb tijekom normalnog porođaja, i sve ostalo što se tko sjeti donijeti. 
Za dalje ćemo se dogovarati, uglavnom zamišljeno je kao druženje neformalnog tipa, razmjena iskustava, možda koji puta nažicamo primalje, patronažu da dođu na upoznavanje, itd. 

čekamo vas!

Nisam znala na koji podforum da stavim ovo, moderatorice slobodno premjeste ako treba.

----------


## TinnaZ

tko će sve doći?

Za sada:
- Poslid
- Kraljica85
- TinnaZ

----------


## Hera

Malo mi je prerano da tvrdim da ću sigurno doći, ali pokušat ću, javim se još idući tjedan.

Moram reći da mi je baš drago!  :Smile:

----------


## TinnaZ

:Love:

----------


## brigita2

Ako budemo zdravi, doći ću i to vjerojatno s klincima. Kolegica veli da bude vjerojatno i ona došla.

----------


## martinaP

Ja nisam sigurna. A. ide na prvo redovno cijepljenje u četvrtak, pa ne znam hoće li biti kakve reakcije.

----------


## TinnaZ

nadam se da budu i jedni i drugi i treći klinci skakutali od zdravlja  :D

----------


## V&NMama

TinaZ hvala ti na pp   :Smile:  Ja sad godinu dana ne smijem u novu trudnoću, ali bi već sad htjela naći novog i dobrog gin. Hvala ti na preporuci! Nastojat ću doći u četvrtak, voljela bi, ali isti dan trebam bit i u Zg na jednom sastanku, pa ne znam dal ću stić. Potrudit ću se. Ako ne uspijem doći ovaj put, onda svakako sljedeći mjesec. Hvala na pozivu!!

----------


## TinnaZ

čekamo te, skokni barem da se upoznamo ako ti bude usput na putu prema doma. Znači Kolodvorska 3, piše na ogradi Mjesna zajednica ili tako nekako.

----------


## mama27

Ja bih vam se rado pridružila, no pošto trenutno živim u NJemackoj, mislim da ću morati otkazati  :Wink:  .  
Ali još malo i ja ću vam se pridružiti  :D

----------


## TinnaZ

budemo mi za tebe nekakvu video-konferenciju izmislili  :Laughing:  
Ak živiš u Njemačkoj, onda te možemo korisiti za prijevode sa njemačkog?

----------


## Poslid

AKo išta uspijem iskemijati, doći ću, ali za sad je situacija takva da nemam auto.

----------


## TinnaZ

:Sad:

----------


## V&NMama

Evo danas sam saznala da mi je onaj sastanak u Zg-u sutra u 7 navečer pa neću stić na ovaj naš Rodin.. Žao mi je stvarno, al se veselim onom drugom, u prosincu. Nadam se da se taj neće održat između 14. i 23. prosinca, jer sam tad  opet u Zg. Pozdrav i lijepo mi se družite!   :Heart:

----------


## V&NMama

A sad sam otišla na vrh stranice i vidjela da je sljedeće druženje 15.12.!!!!! Opet ne budem mogla...   :Sad:

----------


## babylove

Ja bih išla, pa ako nekome iz Čk-a ili okolice treba prijevoz,možemo zajedno.
Zapravo,ni točno ne znam di je to,pretpostavljam blizu željezničke?

----------


## Hera

> Znači Kolodvorska 3, piše na ogradi Mjesna zajednica ili tako nekako.


A baš sam htjela pitati koja je to otprilike zgrada jer sam ja totalno neuka kad mi netko spominje ulice, znam glavne, a sve ostale po raznim zgradama, firmama i drugim raspoznavajućim znakovima. Ali ovu ipak znam koja je (od MUP-a do željezničke, tamo gdje su hzzo, dom zdravlja itd.), pa se valjda neću izgubiti, trebala bih doći, jedino što zadnja dva dana nisam baš dobro, pa jedino ako me tako nešto spriječi, ako ne, vidimo se. 8)

----------


## TinnaZ

ajme, nadam se da bude što manje spriječenih barem za ovaj prvi put   :Smile:  
Znači:
Kraljica (nije potvrdila, nadam se da je dobro)
Tinna
Brigita
Hera
Martina
Babylove

Poslid, možeš ti doći sa Babylove?
Nadam se da bude i Hildegard.

To je zgrada druga od Banke Kovanica, bliže je MUP-U nego Željezničkom kolodvoru. Negdje nasuprot ljekarne.

----------


## martinaP

Ja se nadam da stižem, valjda A. neće dobiti fibru od cijepljenja  :D .

----------


## TinnaZ

cure, ako ima netko običnu fasciklu sa 2 ili 4 rupice neka donese, treba mi za Skrb tijekom normalnog porođaja od WHO.
Bude nadam se, došla nas pozdraviti i patronažna sestra Ljubica sad ovaj prvi puta. Ona jako pozitivno gleda na to da se roditelji koji su malo aktivniji druže i daju si međusobno podršku, a spominjala je i one koji se ne služe internetom a dobro bi im došla razmjena iskustava.
Za njim donosimo (Hildegard) pisane papirnete brošurice i ostalo što imamo.

----------


## hildegard

ja dojdem

----------


## TinnaZ

:D   :Kiss:

----------


## inamar

I ja dolazim.
Još da počnem pisati na forumu ...

----------


## babylove

TinnaZ, nadam se da nije problem ako dođem s klincima?

----------


## TinnaZ

ma nije, tko bi prigovarao klincima   :Smile:

----------


## Hera

Ja nažalost otkazujem - još jutros sam mislila da ću vjerojatno moći, ali sad vidim da nisam u stanju ni voziti, a ni sjediti, žao mi je jer je ovo već treći put u dva mjeseca da želim na neki rodin event u blizini i   :Crying or Very sad:  

Mogu li se iskupiti tako da idući put donesem kolače?

Nadam se da se nitko neće buniti na to  :Wink:

----------


## TinnaZ

:Crying or Very sad:

----------


## brigita2

Izgubili smo jednu rukavicu na sastanku, ako je netko našao nek se javi na pp.

----------


## TinnaZ

haj,

nismo našli unutra. ..
Uglavnom, mi se se izdružili sinoć, polovica nas je bila koji se poznamo od prije, polovica koji se nisu poznali. Za sljedeći put smo dogovorili da preko patronaže pozovemo sve ostale koji žele doći, a nemaju priliku se uključiti preko forumua. Razmijenili smo brošurice, pogledali platnene pelene (i gđa. Katarina koja nam je otključala prostor čudila se kako danas izgledaju te platnene i da su kao "pampersice" a mogu se prati.)

Ja ovom prilikom pozivam sve prisutne da mi na mail pošalju svoje brojeve telefona, osjećala sam se kao ovisnik kad sam skužila da nikoga ne mogu nazvati da provjerim da li dolazi, jer mi to sve rješavamo peko "maila". Ups, na cesti nema maila.

Sad uglavnom znamo gdje ko radi i koga možemo za što žicati, vidjeli smo klince od Brigite i Babylove, a spominjalo se i predavanje o autosjedalicama, nisam dalje pratila što je Hildegard rekla na tu temu (molim je da ponovi).

Uglavnom svi koji imaju nekoga poznatog, mogu ga uputiti za sljedeći termin 15.12, a uskoro ćemo morati tražiti i veći prostor, jer je to prostorija sa 8 mjesta.

Veselim se upoznvanju cura koje nisu ovaj puta mogle doći, a i Poslid i Kraljica su mi falile, baš sam se nadala da će biti.

----------


## Poslid

Ja sam stvarno htjela doći, ali osim problema s prijevozom pojavio mi se iznenadni (curma mi zaboravila reći) roditeljski sastanak.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## TinnaZ

rezerviram te za drugi put   :Smile:

----------


## Hera

Tinna, je možda moguće da kupimo Rodine kalendare u petak ili kak to ide u Vž?

----------


## TinnaZ

budem pitala, koliko, 1. kom ili ?

----------


## Hera

ja bih 3 kom ako može, please.  :Kiss:

----------


## TinnaZ

e cure, na žalost dogodilo se nešto s prostorijom gdje smo bile, netko je ubacio unutra neku organizaciju, pa se ne zna kako i da li ćemo dalje to moći koristiti.
Znači do daljnjega se odgađa sljedeći termin, dok nešto ne smislimo.

Kalendara ima u vž-čk županiji, ima Amalthea, i Hildegard. Možete se za sad javiti njima dvjema na pm. Ja ću isto uzeti par komada, pa će biti i kod mene.

Sad sam razgovarala sa patronažnom sestrom Ljubicom, i ona misli da bi bilo dobro se otvorimo prema nekorisnicima interneta. Ako što smisli glede prostorije, odmah će nam javiti.

----------


## hildegard

Hera imaš pm

----------


## brigita2

> Sad sam razgovarala sa patronažnom sestrom Ljubicom, i ona misli da bi bilo dobro se otvorimo prema nekorisnicima interneta.


A kako bi se otvorili prema nekorisnicima interneta kad oni koji nisu na forumu nemaju pojma da postoje sastanci (koji su sad još pod upitnikom)?

----------


## TinnaZ

mala tajna   :Smile:  
Al dobro pitanje.

----------


## brigita2

Jel bude sastanak u petak? Ja sam MM-u promjenila raspored odlazaka na fitnes tak da bude slobodan u petak (za čuvanje djece).

----------


## TinnaZ

ne (osim ak ne dođete kod mene)

----------


## Hera

Ima li kakve šanse za kakvu skoru "kavicu"? Ja sam zadnji put obećala neke kolače, a ako to ne bude skoro, nisam više sigurna da ću moći izvršit obećanje.

A u zadnje vrijeme se stalno moram ispričavati ljudima jer se nešto dogovaramo, pa ja u zadnji tren otkažem jer me slomi tlak, viroza (ovaj tjedan je bilo "nezaboravno) ili tak nešto, pa bih eto, rado održala to obećanje još dok stignem, jer ako moja ribica dođe prije kavice, onda neću dugo kafenisat.  :Grin:

----------


## TinnaZ

nismo još zmislili drugi prostor ...

----------


## V&NMama

A kaj od 2007. nije bilo kavice u Vž-u  :Shock: ? Ili ja nisam u toku..

----------

